# Cyclopeeze Replacement/Substitute - Calanus finmarchicus



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

About frickin' time. Good Hunting Everyone.

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/04/08/calanus-copepods-replace-cyclopeeze-pe-mysis-twin-packs/


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

it's about time! wonder if they'll be selling it as a stand alone item, too...?!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

btw - it's worrying about the cyclopeeze... climate change... pollution... we've really done a number on our oceans


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Huzzah! Hopefully we will see it soon in our LFS..HINT HINT


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope so. My last bar is almost done.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I am very very happy!!!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

teemee said:


> btw - it's worrying about the cyclopeeze... climate change... pollution... we've really done a number on our oceans


I thought they stopped selling it because the guy died?

I'm excited about this new product!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=154729


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I may be headed there this weekend.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Taipan said:


> About frickin' time. Good Hunting Everyone.
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2015/04/08/calanus-copepods-replace-cyclopeeze-pe-mysis-twin-packs/





fury165 said:


> Huzzah! Hopefully we will see it soon in our LFS..HINT HINT





Y2KGT said:


> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=154729


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

OK, how much?


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Well now that the cats out of the bag so to say, I will hopefully do a review on this soon. I have been using this product for almost 2 months now and everything absolutely loves it! I will definitely be continuing to use this product long term.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have lots of PE CALANUS in stock.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

NAFB said:


> We have lots of PE CALANUS in stock.


Price is 29.95/package which is a blister pax of mysis and a blister pac of calanus.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Any direct size comparison pics ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....much smaller organism / particulate matter - or whatever you want to call it (ie. more water weight). Corals seem to like it and the stimuli response from both coral and fish are similar to Cyclopeeze.


----------

